# Use built in flash to trigger external flashes?



## matseski (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a wireless reciever that can also be triggered by light.  Is it possible to trigger it with the Canon 50D's built in flash?

I have been playing with it for a while but the preflash has bee causing me problems.  Is there a way to disable it?

Thanks


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 25, 2011)

i know what you are talking about. only 60D and 7D has that feature. it's called 'Integrated Speedlite Transmitter'
here's a pdf document from canon regarding the feature http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs...tegrated-Speedlite-Transmitter_QuickGuide.pdf
so ya not on the 50D


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 25, 2011)

yes, if the trigger is also an optical slave it can be triggered by the built in flash. you need to turn the pre-flash off and you'll want to set your camera to a BIG negative FEC. In order to turn off the pre-flash you will need to go to your custom function 3 menu. It's # 5 on the C.FN III menu on the 50D.


----------

